# foam



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

why arent we useing a/b non expanding foam to tape ? wont wash out with water, dries in moments, no tape-just foam, wont catch fire, cant be scraped off, wont crack, just a thought. i remember mixing dry mix mud, and no recess on board, just comeing out of the plaster era. it was crazy- this board wont be around long. no 30% lite weight sheet rock for me. i'm quick to get mad about my confusions- but slow to change. foam then mud- you could do as much footage as you want. maybe foam up the bead instead of metal-{never crack when it got hit} just a thought, i heard we went to the moon.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

harvey randall said:


> why arent we useing a/b non expanding foam to tape ? wont wash out with water, dries in moments, no tape-just foam, wont catch fire, cant be scraped off, wont crack, just a thought. i remember mixing dry mix mud, and no recess on board, just comeing out of the plaster era. it was crazy- this board wont be around long. no 30% lite weight sheet rock for me. i'm quick to get mad about my confusions- but slow to change. foam then mud- you could do as much footage as you want. maybe foam up the bead instead of metal-{never crack when it got hit} just a thought, i heard we went to the moon.


 Man i have no idea fit ur speaking about but get off the drugs:blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

harvey randall said:


> why arent we useing a/b non expanding foam to tape ? wont wash out with water, dries in moments, no tape-just foam, wont catch fire, cant be scraped off, wont crack, just a thought. i remember mixing dry mix mud, and no recess on board, just comeing out of the plaster era. it was crazy- this board wont be around long. no 30% lite weight sheet rock for me. i'm quick to get mad about my confusions- but slow to change. foam then mud- you could do as much footage as you want. maybe foam up the bead instead of metal-{never crack when it got hit} just a thought, i heard we went to the moon.


Yeah Alice ..To the moon....WTF!!!:blink::blink::blink::blink:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I guess that solves the mesh vs. paper feud.:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

harvey randall said:


> why arent we useing a/b non expanding foam to tape ? wont wash out with water, dries in moments, no tape-just foam, wont catch fire, cant be scraped off, wont crack, just a thought. i remember mixing dry mix mud, and no recess on board, just comeing out of the plaster era. it was crazy- this board wont be around long. no 30% lite weight sheet rock for me. i'm quick to get mad about my confusions- but slow to change. foam then mud- you could do as much footage as you want. maybe foam up the bead instead of metal-{never crack when it got hit} just a thought, i heard we went to the moon.


You go first, let us know how it goes :blink:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

How about some Cool Whip from a can ! It expands a bit and gets quite hard when dry. :whistling2: Just a thought.:blink:


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

thers alot of room here for jokes,but i did a house awhile back and it had foam insulation,sprayed in.they sprayed it on then darbyed it flat to the studs.in the attic it was so strong you didn,t have to be very carefull where you walked.Who knows maybe we could tape with a can!!If nothing else i bet you get off on the fumes. just ask Havey


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah, sounds like a rip-roarin' good time, especially when it comes time to clean up tools :blink:

Here's a better idea....we convince people that the "raw" look is "in". Exposed fasteners and joints are now a sought after aesthetic. All it needs is a clear coat......done :whistling2:


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

of corse all tools would be throw away. foam just for the undercoat. plastic inject-one gallon milk jug cost nothing-no mesh no paper- ive already done it. i tried cool whip, but spend too much time licking it off the wall. a back pack with a wand- JUST FOR THE BASE COAT-(could clean tools with MEK, but a garbage can is easier.) this does not have to be the next step, but it could be. you still have to use your art to get the level 5 or what ever. just increase your getting the first part done, faster. oh and by the way- water leakage wont pull it off-(pretty clear after a homeowner foamed his windows and you have to run window returns.)-drys in minutes, wont crack-(ever), etc, 801-695-0070


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

harvey randall said:


> of corse all tools would be throw away. foam just for the undercoat. plastic inject-one gallon milk jug cost nothing-no mesh no paper- ive already done it. i tried cool whip, but spend too much time licking it off the wall. a back pack with a wand- JUST FOR THE BASE COAT-(could clean tools with MEK, but a garbage can is easier.) this does not have to be the next step, but it could be. you still have to use your art to get the level 5 or what ever. just increase your getting the first part done, faster. oh and by the way- water leakage wont pull it off-(pretty clear after a homeowner foamed his windows and you have to run window returns.)-drys in minutes, wont crack-(ever), etc, 801-695-0070


Damn dude ...your serious?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> Damn dude ...your serious?


Yeah, he is...and being the weirdo I am, I think he's on to something. I mean seriously.....why do we cover a tiny little crack with 2" of tape? I like his ideas on "welding" sheets edges together. If it works with wood (and wood glue) and steel, why not sheetrock? Molecular bonding is cool:thumbsup:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

:gun_bandana::bangin: Us v Harvey


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

E.K Taper said:


> :gun_bandana::bangin: Us v Harvey


Nope, it's us, versus Slim and harvey now


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Nope, it's us, versus Slim and harvey now


That's okay, I'm getting used to being odd man out.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I like harvey ..he sticks to his guns ,,and he may damn well have something here....come on guys..he gave us his cell # for gods sake..whatever he's brewing he believes in it ..I like that !


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

I do believe if i started fillin joints with foam and not puttin a tape on the joints there would b something said about this:blink: And i would get no more workWhich 2 me i would end up Bankrupt
Dont get me wrong it might work but i cant c it!!!!What will happen with the movement of houses? Ok the foam might b flexable 2 do this but what about the filler on top will this not end up with cracks?:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> I do believe if i started fillin joints with foam and not puttin a tape on the joints there would b something said about this:blink: And i would get no more workWhich 2 me i would end up Bankrupt
> Dont get me wrong it might work but i cant c it!!!!What will happen with the movement of houses? Ok the foam might b flexable 2 do this but what about the filler on top will this not end up with cracks?:whistling2:


But isn't that the same thing you're hoping that tape will fix? Those wacky Germans came up with Vario, which is an attempt at just skipping the tape process altogether with a proper topping material.

I was thinking about this on the hour drive to work yesterday....Some of the forces in a house are so great they will shear sheetrock, or lift a roof 3/4 of an inch. It's just plain crazy. Sheetrock shouldn't be moving very much, and if the foam (or whatever the material might be) is semi-rigid I think it would work. I entertained the idea of using Lexel after reading Harvey's post.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

foam cracks:yes: Mt stucco on my 3 year old house has cracks...foam and mesh:whistling2:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

http://youtu.be/rsXdKK8ao3Q

flex seal looks expensive but more practical than foam.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

foam dosent crack, its the rock hard plaster or synthetic on top that cracks. im giveing that flex seal a look tomorrow- my motor home is leaking like is was designed to. i'll use it there first and then put it on my shop wall and see if mud will stick to rubber. i remember ole stan brown said we quick setted every thing and didnt tape a thing.-(arizona maybe 1965) i said jeez stan didnt crack out ? he said not that bad. i was working for him when he told me the story- so i said you got any quick set in the shop ? he shot me an ugly and that was the end of that conversation. stan made mud in arizona, a real character-he said he always felt guilty for not putting tape on those apartments. for that i love and respect the man. but i got to thinking- if you can barely chisel a one part foam off vinyl windows- and you cant without mek, then why isnt it possible, when the whole wall flex's anyway. now on to the top coat. but before that the painters always never get the ****e- course every body knows latex bows. now i want you to get up, and go to your window, stick your head out and yell-IM AS MAD A HELL AND IM NOT GONNA TAKE IT ANY MORE>or just dont drink and text. take care of you and yours. harve


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

:lol::laughing::lol:


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

I think Harvey ows me an apology.I was so hurt after getting his P M


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*apology*

dont remember what i said but if you will remind me i'll get after that apology. thanks harve, plus why does rock have so many recess's- why not just one ? solve the plow head from collapsing into the recess and ending up with a hollow angle any way. o k one per board- unless your hanging over 54s. old usg rep- in 72 used to give us free knives and mud to test out on the job, bring doughnuts and coffee.-(cant remember his name just his face-shame on me) couple years later was talking to him at hansons lime and lumber in ogden- i asked him about the width and depth of the rock recess lately- he said why do you think ? said i dont know do you. simple economics he says- plus three is the reason- less mud used, less profit. bigger recess more mud- add up how many houses a year you do times it by every taper even if they dont use plus 3, times that by the number of boxes-also bigger recess less $ in material-less hauling cost- air pumped in less hauling cost- recirculated face paper from newspaper less cost- etc. add enough pennies together you get a bunch of dollars. he told me he could see the time when rock would go to 100 a thousand and mud would be 5.00 a bow. i told him thanks for the migraine and went off to work. just thinking- take care ole kid-harve


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

harvey randall said:


> dont remember what i said but if you will remind me i'll get after that apology. thanks harve


You should take your own advice .. Don't drink and post..


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

moore said:


> You should take your own advice .. Don't drink and post..


 I,l Drink to that !!


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

I wish I only had to pay 100 per thou for board. It's closing in on 400 up here for reg 1/2".


----------

